# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  8 Ball Pythons - Popping Lessons

## Adam_Wysocki

When I was on Reptile Radio last weekend I talked about some of the video stuff that I've been doing ... here is my latest. This one is called "popping lessons" and it shows me popping all kinds of ball python mutations. I know that there are a lot of people out there that are trying to learn how to pop thier snakes, and maybe even some people that know but don't have a lot of confidence in how they're doing it ... I hope that this video will help a little.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5oPJPykL30

You can also check out my other 8 Ball vid "Everyday Reality" and get notifications when I post future videos (I'm already working on a new one called "Feeding Day") by subscribing to my YouTube page at http://www.youtube.com/8ballpythons.

Thanks for looking and let me know what you think. Feedback is always appreciated. Also, if you have any video requests feel free to shoot me a PM or email and let me know ... I'll see what I can do for you.  :Smile: 

-adam

----------


## Brimstone111888

I like it. I think more of a step by step would help. Like grab here, and slow apply a good amount of pressure blah blah. Other than that very informative .

----------


## Freakie_frog

Goes to show ya some are easier than others

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> Goes to show ya some are easier than others


Absolutely! ... The babies are always easy ... some of the big boys and girls are really strong and try and get what they want ... lol!  :Wink: 

-adam

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> I like it. I think more of a step by step would help. Like grab here, and slow apply a good amount of pressure blah blah. Other than that very informative .


Great idea! ... Maybe I can work that in to a "remix" ... I'll see what I can come up with.

-adam

----------


## Nate

heh yeah that was helpful.  I'm still scared i'd hurt them. I'm sure i'll get over that one of these days  :Smile:

----------


## extensive

great video!

----------


## Ray

Very good keep up the good stuff.

----------


## JLC

Yowza!  One some of those, you really have to mash the poor babies!!  That poor caramel!   :Tears:   :Giggle:  

I'm like Nate...still too scared to try it myself.  But eventually, I'll get there.  I suppose I'd have to cut my nails off, too.  Seems like the risk of stabbing them would be high.  LOL

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Yowza!  One some of those, you really have to mash the poor babies!!  That poor caramel!    
> 
> I'm like Nate...still too scared to try it myself.  But eventually, I'll get there.  I suppose I'd have to cut my nails off, too.  Seems like the risk of stabbing them would be high.  LOL


Yea finger nails are an owie when poping

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Great video Adam, but I got to say not as funny as Jas video  :Wink:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Great video. Any vids on the way for probing?

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> Great video. Any vids on the way for probing?


Definitely! ... probably a couple weeks away, but "Probing Lessons" is on the list.

Thanks!

-adam

----------


## Petboy15

Cool, I was looking forward to it! Im fine with the little ones, but after about 1000 grams, once they get thick and strong I start having trouble. Guess I gotta practice!

----------


## cassandra

> I'm like Nate...still too scared to try it myself.  But eventually, I'll get there.  I suppose I'd have to cut my nails off, too.  Seems like the risk of stabbing them would be high.  LOL


Ditto...I figure I'll learn eventually when I get some hands on training with someone who knows...

I loved the first vid as well...'cept, who was that big scary guy in the middle - YIKES!  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> Ditto...I figure I'll learn eventually when I get some hands on training with someone who knows...
> 
> I loved the first vid as well...'cept, who was that big scary guy in the middle - YIKES!



LOL ... gotta love the Jamie Glass cameo!!  :Sweeet: 

-adam

----------


## cassandra

> LOL ... gotta love the Jamie Glass cameo!! 
> 
> -adam


It looked like you were yelling at him to "GET BACK TO WORK, SLACKAH!"  :Very Happy:   :Good Job:

----------


## frankykeno

Great video, Adam!

----------


## PythonWallace

Great video. Can't wait for the probing video and the remix of this one.  :Good Job:

----------


## rabernet

> Cool, I was looking forward to it! Im fine with the little ones, but after about 1000 grams, once they get thick and strong I start having trouble. Guess I gotta practice!


See, I'm the opposite, the bigger they are, the easier it is for me to pop. Babies are hard for me to pop. Go figure!

----------


## Shelby

It's about time someone made a video like that. Thanks Adam.  :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Long

do I even have to say anything?!?!



ok fine....friggin awesome brotha!

----------


## Jerhart

Great Video!

----------


## MeMe

Great video Adamm! 

 :Good Job: 

Jamie is so cute with his glasses.  :Aww: 


oh..and Jason needs to be in the next one! 

 :Smile:

----------


## Ginevive

I like your video a lot.  :Smile:  But why is it that whenever my husband and I pop them, we get the "squirtgun effect"; liquid squirts out!

----------


## akaangela

THANK YOU!  I have read about how to do it and watched it done but it was always so fast that I couldnt really see what was done.  I agree that a "step 1" step 2 would be great.  Do you move the fingers above the vent first then the one below the vents second (or the other way around?)  Again thank you very much

----------


## Wh00h0069

Great video... I have already subscribed to your your tube account. I'm looking forward to more great videos...  :Smile:

----------


## WellyBelly

Looks painful. I am too afraid of messing up my snakes. Some day ill get over it.

----------


## Inferno

looking good, its always good to brush up in the old techniques....can i post this to my site ill give full credit and a link(there is one there already for the breeding calendar aswell)

----------


## chintasurf

Hey fantastic video - i knew the basic principle but was always alittle worried to do it myself, but i tried it today with my own first BP (friends have had a few in the past) and i can say it was easier than i thought and didn't require alot of pressure at all. I can now say that my little Kafari is def a little girl.
Thank you

----------


## Beardedragon

great video! I agree, its nice seeing it, but maybe if we had someone talking through it with the steps and pressure, Cant wait for it and the probe vid!

----------


## starmom

This is a good idea~ What do you think Adam.....? 




> great video! I agree, its nice seeing it, but maybe if we had someone talking through it with the steps and pressure, Cant wait for it and the probe vid!

----------


## recycling goddess

i wish you had shown more girls and slower. it seemed you spent more time on the boys than the girls and so i couldn't see it all that clearly. 

perhaps thoughts for when you do your remix?

----------

